# Word for the day  laconic



## Josiah (Apr 22, 2015)

laconic
[luh-kon-ik] 


adjective
1. using few words; expressing much in few words; concise:

I don't have all day, so be laconic with your answers.

Synonyms
brief, pithy, terse; succinct.


----------

